# Google- Hypochondria and self-destruction go together, as Michael ... - Telegraph.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Hypochondria and self-destruction go together, as Michael ...**Telegraph.co.uk*You see it with the heroin addict who eats organic food and whinges about his *irritable bowel syndrome* or the alcoholic who thinks the right dietary *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

